# The new golden treefrog viv- sorry, no pics :-(



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, so rather than continue to high-jack somebody elses thread, I'll post here. Still haven't managed to nick the camera off of the boyf, so I've only got a couple of crappy phone pics on my profile- sorry- but Stu wanted to know about the set-up and thought process involved (which rather assumes I had one!:lol2 so here goes:
Materials bought:
The exo itself
leca
net curtain
orchid bark
Plants (Calathea, Ficus 'kinky')

Materials 'found':
Leafmould (from my favorite beech/sweet chestnut wood)
Branches (ditto)
Various bits of decayed wood (ditto)
Plants (Small-leaved green pothos, Tradescantia and 'swift death' palm, Neorelegia, all from the previous viv, golden and plain green helxine - 'mind-your-own-business', both from the garden)
Seed tray water bowl- also from the garden.
Pebbles (ditto)
Heat mat (spare one)

Materials 'made':
Lightbox

Ok, so I started with a standard 18 by 18 by 24 high exo. On the basis of K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple, Stupid!) I decided not to faff around with foam backgrounds etc- one day the tank will have to be taken apart and re-used. So I have kept the standard exo back-ground- with any luck (as happened in the smaller exo) the plants will soon grow enough to largely obscure it anyway.
For drainage, I used leca from my local-to-work friendly hydroponics shop:whistling2: giving a drainage layer of roughly an inch and a half. Since I didn't plan any fancy water features, I felt that was enough. To separate this from the soil, I used a piece of net curtain (remnant on sale in a local curtain shop!:2thumb. I placed the branches, plants and water bowl, then topped up with a 50/50 mix of orchid bark and leafmould- about 2 inches thick at the front, sloping up to about 4 at the back. The plants were largely kept in their pots, which makes it easier to remove them if they peg it, apart from the Tradescantia and Helxine. The pothos had a handy traily bit, so I pinned the stem up against the back with a peice of bent wire. The brom was re-wrapped in Java moss and wired to a handy fork in the tallest branch. Odd bits of wood, as well as the soil, help to conceal the pots.
I used a standard small black seed tray as the water area, with pebbles sloping out, not so much for the treefrogs (who seem quite capable in the water) as for the crickets and woodlice put in as prey- they usually seem to escape the water rather than drown, with this arrangement. 

Once the soil was arranged to my satisfaction, I pressed in pieces of the Helxine- I really hope this will take, as it looks suitably 'mossy' without all the hassle of real moss- and odd bits of Tradescantia- which I'm confident will go mad, as usual.

The light box was in some ways the biggest challenge- we adapted an old 15 inch speaker to take a fluorescant tube- then couldn't get a tube to fit. I have ordered one, but in the meantime have re-adapted the hood to take an ordinary 40w tungsten bulb. This actually has some advantages at this time of year- I know I've often said my flat never really gets cold, but this winter has really pushed it! Plus, although lots of people on here claim that UV light is good for plants, in fact, most of them prefer the redder end of the spectrum.

The real test, of course, is the frogs. Early days, yet, but they seem happy enough:2thumb: The branches, in particular, are a hit- rather than hide away, they seem to like perching on the very highest bit, in plain sight.

So there you go; an insight not just into my vivs, but also my twisted mind...:lol2:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking good Ron:2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

jme2049 said:


> Looking good Ron:2thumb:


Thanks! Hopefully, by the time I get the camera sorted, the plants will have taken and expanded too:whistling2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

:lol2: "an insight into my twisted mind" well thats what i asked for. Mate really appriciate this,of course the pics will tell us so much more but even so it was totally worth printing,there are so many little thought prevoking things here,eventhough i won't keep these all these little things add to ones knowledge,thanks mate I will read this again,and more important am sure it will be picked up by others.
ha kiss made me smile too sorry buddy i do try to be clever just ain't ,though at least i can play the age card:lol2:
THANKYOU MATE Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> :lol2: "an insight into my twisted mind" well thats what i asked for. Mate really appriciate this,of course the pics will tell us so much more but even so it was totally worth printing,there are so many little thought prevoking things here,eventhough i won't keep these all these little things add to ones knowledge,thanks mate I will read this again,and more important am sure it will be picked up by others.
> ha kiss made me smile too sorry buddy i do try to be clever just ain't ,though at least i can play the age card:lol2:
> THANKYOU MATE Stu


Lol glad you enjoyed it- and you (and others) should really think about keeping goldens- they are large, bold and adaptable- nearly as much fun as Bufonoid toads!:2thumb:

Not sure I've added to any knowledge, but at least you're old enough to remember all those 'management gurus'- hence K.I.S.S.! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, turns out that the shop can't get me a tube to fit, so the bulb arrangement may turn out to be permanent. On the plus side, got a half-decent phone pic of the female perched on the brom...:2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Trouble is mate,i really would want to keep everything which is why we have been so specific about just darts. I found this out with the birds i tried everything,but couldn't get it to the same level(if thats the right expession)as i could when i bit the bullit and just did calls. Mate could you mount the light diagonally to give you more scope? or are you pretty happy with it as it is?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Trouble is mate,i really would want to keep everything which is why we have been so specific about just darts. I found this out with the birds i tried everything,but couldn't get it to the same level(if thats the right expession)as i could when i bit the bullit and just did calls. Mate could you mount the light diagonally to give you more scope? or are you pretty happy with it as it is?


I don't think the hood is wide enough- but I will check it out. At the mo, the bulb is helping nicely with the temps, so I'm not in too much of a hurry. I get what you mean about specialisation, thing is, although I have my preferences, I pretty much like *all* frogs!:lol2: 

The female golden seems to like the change most, she has always seemed much shyer than the male in the old tank, but now she is out and about hunting as soon as the tank light goes out, and even lunges for easily-available prey in daylight (the male has always done this).

Now I just want the plants to take off a bit...

EDIT: Just held a spare 15" Reptiglo tube I have at an angle against the light box, and it looks like it might just work- I won't use that tube, it's much higher UVB than I am comfortable using with frogs, but it does open up some possibilities...


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I don't think the hood is wide enough- but I will check it out. At the mo, the bulb is helping nicely with the temps, so I'm not in too much of a hurry. I get what you mean about specialisation, thing is, although I have my preferences, I pretty much like *all* frogs!:lol2:
> 
> The female golden seems to like the change most, she has always seemed much shyer than the male in the old tank, but now she is out and about hunting as soon as the tank light goes out, and even lunges for easily-available prey in daylight (the male has always done this).
> 
> ...


 Yeah mate with you on the "all frogs", Mate interesting your observations on the female especially after just being moved,will they be able to breed in this setup?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Yeah mate with you on the "all frogs", Mate interesting your observations on the female especially after just being moved,will they be able to breed in this setup?


In theory, yes- their branches cross the water area, so they should be able to construct the standard foam nest etcetc- in practice, let's wait and see just how much they like it- I'm not going to count eggs not even laid, let alone hatched!


----------



## detail3r (Jul 13, 2010)

When do we get to witness this elusive photo? :hmm:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

detail3r said:


> When do we get to witness this elusive photo? :hmm:


Soon. Thinking about making it a series, as the plants develop...:lol2:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Soon. Thinking about making it a series, as the plants develop...:lol2:


That's what I'm doing on my thread think we should all do it!it's amazing to see just how much plants can grow in a month!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

sambridge15 said:


> That's what I'm doing on my thread think we should all do it!it's amazing to see just how much plants can grow in a month!


Lol- I was partly joking- but if the whole thing does take it would be cool do do a 'before and after' succession. It's a bit frustrating in the beginning, not knowing which plans will work and which will peg it. I'll do my best- it's always a learning curve!:2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> In theory, yes- their branches cross the water area, so they should be able to construct the standard foam nest etcetc- in practice, let's wait and see just how much they like it- I'm not going to count eggs not even laid, let alone hatched!


 :lol2:essentially i was curious as to whether you were hoping to breed them,and whether you had set the viv up with this in mind.Do you need to vary temps and humidity to bring them into condition Ron?
Agreed about the series of photos on our vivs as they develope,it gives alot of insight for others and not least for the actual viv owner.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> :lol2:essentially i was curious as to whether you were hoping to breed them,and whether you had set the viv up with this in mind.Do you need to vary temps and humidity to bring them into condition Ron?
> Agreed about the series of photos on our vivs as they develope,it gives alot of insight for others and not least for the actual viv owner.


I would love to breed them at some point- the only advice I've found so far suggests the 'rain chamber' method- but to be honest, my first priority was an appropriate viv for them to* live* in- the rest is secondary. For most of the last warm months, the male called (I say 'called'- think 'gargled like a nasty blocked drain':lol2; the female, since I bought her at PRAS time, has been pretty reclusive and also fairly skinny. She has bloomed, lately, both in appearance and activity- what will be, will be!:whistling2:

But I ain't counting my tadpoles...


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I would love to breed them at some point- the only advice I've found so far suggests the 'rain chamber' method- but to be honest, my first priority was an appropriate viv for them to* live* in- the rest is secondary. For most of the last warm months, the male called (I say 'called'- think 'gargled like a nasty blocked drain':lol2; the female, since I bought her at PRAS time, has been pretty reclusive and also fairly skinny. She has bloomed, lately, both in appearance and activity- what will be, will be!:whistling2:
> 
> But I ain't counting my tadpoles...


 Iknow your not mate,i just find it all fascinating,real chuffed for you about the lassie too WELL DONE mate thats(her blooming) down to you :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Not sure I deserve any credit yet- we'll see.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

*pics!! *


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

stewie m said:


> *pics!! *


 
*soon! :lol2:*


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

*OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

stewie m said:


> *OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 OWWWWW my ears hurt,Idunno the kids today ...no patience,:Na_Na_Na_Na: oh an Ron...staight out of panto...oh yes you do!!!:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> OWWWWW my ears hurt,Idunno the kids today ...no patience,:Na_Na_Na_Na: oh an Ron...staight out of panto...oh yes you do!!!:lol2:


Oh, no I...


...well, maybe I do...:whistling2:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> OWWWWW my ears hurt,Idunno the kids today ...no patience,:Na_Na_Na_Na: oh an Ron...staight out of panto...oh yes you do!!!:lol2:


thats all i got in my fbt tank post :lol2:

specly from ron :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

stewie m said:


> thats all i got in my fbt tank post :lol2:
> 
> specly from ron :lol2::lol2:


What can I say? I'm a Bad Person.:whistling2:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> What can I say? I'm a Bad Person.:whistling2:


yes very


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, some update-ettes (gonna try and get some pics this weekend, Hong Kong Stewie!);
As I said somewhere else, the Helxine is showing some new growth- looks a bit gangly to me- which could either mean that it's not getting enough light, or (hopefully!) it's just trying to cope with being moved from a garden in deep winter to a viv in effectivally spring/summer. Not surprisingly, the 'green' version is regenerating quicker than the 'golden'.The Ficus has dropped loads of leaves (expected- that's what they do when circumstances change), but is already growing new leaves (also expected). The brom has lost a couple of pups- I think that's what happens when a big treefrog splats on you- and the original plant is def gone- but the remaining two look healthy. The palm looks battered, but is already putting up new fronds.

Meanwhile, the frogs are apparently loving the new territory- especially the female, who seems to really enjoy the chance to jump around, and again as I said elsewhere, is much less timid than she used to be.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

look forward to the pics 

Hong Kong Stewie???????


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

stewie m said:


> look forward to the pics
> 
> Hong Kong Stewie???????


Hehehe! There was an old cartoon series called 'Hong Kong Fooey'- about an underecover dog (I kid you not!) who was secretly a Kung Fu superhero. Google it, it's great!:2thumb:

:lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehehe! There was an old cartoon series called 'Hong Kong Fooey'- about an underecover dog (I kid you not!) who was secretly a Kung Fu superhero. Google it, it's great!:2thumb:
> 
> :lol2:


 Hong kong fuey...never was a super guy? 
Hong kong fuey...quicker than the human eye.
Mispent youth!!!


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

Remember him well comming out of the filling cabinet


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

mispentyouth said:


> Remember him well comming out of the filling cabinet


That's the one!:2thumb:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehehe! There was an old cartoon series called 'Hong Kong Fooey'- about an underecover dog (I kid you not!) who was secretly a Kung Fu superhero. Google it, it's great!:2thumb:
> 
> :lol2:


yes i rember that cartoon just woundard what it got to do with me lol


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

detail3r said:


> When do we get to witness this elusive photo? :hmm:





Ron Magpie said:


> Soon. Thinking about making it a series, as the plants develop...:lol2:


even a series gets a pilot :whistling2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Someone get this guy a damn camera.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

kinda guy who has a decent phone, probably, with a decent mega-pixel camera on it, possibly, so why the .....................


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Someone get this guy a damn camera.


Someone get this guy some damn frogs. 

Boyf took some pics this weekend- hopefully they will be on my profile soon.:whistling2:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

hong kong stewie i do like the sound of it tho


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

stewie m said:


> hong kong stewie i do like the sound of it tho


You and FlakeyJakey can be our superheroes!:flrt:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> You and FlakeyJakey can be our superheroes!:flrt:


 
have i droped my self in it


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

stewie m said:


> have i droped my self in it


Not at all, mate- I just have a very strange sense of humour. :lol2:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Not at all, mate- I just have a very strange sense of humour. :lol2:


oh good thats ok i dont mind call me what u like


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

i was looking at your profile pics is that the new viv on there


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

stewie m said:


> i was looking at your profile pics is that the new viv on there


Yep, the first three. All crappy 'phone pics, I'm afraid- must remember to nag the boyf to transfer the ones he took.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep, the first three. All crappy 'phone pics, I'm afraid- must remember to nag the boyf to transfer the ones he took.


looks nice even if there not the best qulerty


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Yep, the first three. All crappy 'phone pics, I'm afraid- must remember to nag the boyf to transfer the ones he took.


 c'mon buddy get naggin':Na_Na_Na_Na:....maybe the strange sense of humour is a frog keeper thang...its here too:blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, the ficus has now lost leaves dratically, although it is showing some new growth and the helxine is really not taking off- but today I manages to get hold of two fresh pots of helxine (again, one green, one golden) and a creeping fig- all for two quid :2thumb:

Replant coming up, methinks!


The frogs are doing fine, though.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

oh cool but didnt u promise us some better 

*PICS :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:*


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

stewie m said:


> oh cool but didnt u promise us some better
> 
> *PICS :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:*


:lol2:Added another couple (from the boyf) to my profile, along with one of Blue eating a mouse:whistling2: Can't seem to expand them though, even though they were cam pics, not phone.


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> :lol2:Added another couple (from the boyf) to my profile, along with one of Blue eating a mouse:whistling2: Can't seem to expand them though, even though they were cam pics, not phone.


will cheack erm out


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

we love pic 8 thats the viv were talking about isn't it mate,bloddy nice work mate it gets big when ya click on it too whatever that means:blush:, blummin 'ate computers gonna play moss :gasp:


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> we love pic 8 thats the viv were talking about isn't it mate,bloddy nice work mate it gets big when ya click on it too whatever that means:blush:, blummin 'ate computers gonna play moss :gasp:


 
:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> we love pic 8 thats the viv were talking about isn't it mate,bloddy nice work mate it gets big when ya click on it too whatever that means:blush:, blummin 'ate computers gonna play moss :gasp:


That's the viv. As I said, the Helxine hasn't exactly thrived, but I put that down to the change from outside to viv conditions. I planted the shop bought helxine and creeping fig this evening when I got back from the boyfs place and in the process found an alternate possible reason; the soil was *way* too dry! Obviously the spraying I've been doing wasn't enough, so I've watered old and new plants and the soil thoroughly, and made sure there is a reasonable amount in the drainage layer. I'll have to keep a better eye on it, and maybe aim to keep it wetter while the plants are establishing. With all the rotten wood I have in there this will increase the chances of mould, but in the short-term it may be worth it. The frogs seem to be able to take quite a range of humidity without any obvious problems- and the size of the viv means that they are able to pick a spot that suits them anyway. I _am_ getting a buzz out of the whole learning process:2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

ha ha yeah mate its a wonderful learning curve there is just so much going on,tis a crack :lol2:
Its alot.lights humidtity,water quality diet...quantity/quality/variety/culturing, plants :and their niches glass work fake backgrounds ali stuff, species and thier requirements ,see now I've given myself a head ache:bash:
now i want some more big pics:whip:
been fighting rocks today made out of polystyrene ha i wonder if they will get to the viv,:blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, emailed pics didn't work, so I saved them from the boyfs PC onto a momory stick- maybe I can play around with them- if I had a clue what I was doing...:whistling2:

I'll keep at it.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, emailed pics didn't work, so I saved them from the boyfs PC onto a momory stick- maybe I can play around with them- if I had a clue what I was doing...:whistling2:
> 
> I'll keep at it.


 erm i use that photo bucket thing i have to load um my camera dumps them in the computer then into photo have a big drink and a sleep well they upload then one click and copy and paste stuff ......ha ha this just got really silly me telling someone computer stuff:lol2::lol2: like i know he he your more clued up than me mate you'll find it a doddle:gasp:
cracking viv mate goodonya


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> erm i use that photo bucket thing i have to load um my camera dumps them in the computer then into photo have a big drink and a sleep well they upload then one click and copy and paste stuff ......ha ha this just got really silly me telling someone computer stuff:lol2::lol2: like i know he he your more clued up than me mate you'll find it a doddle:gasp:
> cracking viv mate goodonya


Hehe- I've never mastered photo:censor:it, at least partly 'cos I don't have a decent cam of my own. And I'm only 'computer-literate' 'cos most of it is written in *BIG* letters! :lol2:

EDIT: On the other hand, the frogs are doing great- the previously really shy female has blossomed in the new tank, happily feeding any time of day or night (as the male has always done) and staying put when I put my hand in the tank for any adjustments. Both of them swivel their heads around to watch any developments in and around their tank, but they only seem alarmed if a move comes really close.I would say they are nearly as laid back as some White's I've known, with the added fun that, while common across a fairly wide area of Asia, there really isn't much care info available- so working out what makes them content is a whole new job. And they are gorgeous.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe- I've never mastered photo:censor:it, at least partly 'cos I don't have a decent cam of my own. And I'm only 'computer-literate' 'cos most of it is written in *BIG* letters! :lol2:


 :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The 'kinky' ficus has now completely pegged it, sadly, so I've replaced it with a peace lily. The golden Helxine also seems to have pretty much died out, but some of the green is hanging in there. All a learning curve...


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> The 'kinky' ficus has now completely pegged it, sadly, so I've replaced it with a peace lily. The golden Helxine also seems to have pretty much died out, but some of the green is hanging in there. All a learning curve...


 But the goldens are still loving it mate?
Ron you said earlier that your ficuses always drop their leaves when you move them,does that include if they were previously in a viv? And what species have you experianced this with mate?
ya good bro?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> But the goldens are still loving it mate?
> Ron you said earlier that your ficuses always drop their leaves when you move them,does that include if they were previously in a viv? And what species have you experianced this with mate?
> ya good bro?


The ficus was a variety of F benjamina called 'Kinky' (I kid you not!:lol2 I expected it to drop a few leaves but it lost the lot, so I've hoiked it out. Annoyingly, the partner has one we got at the same time that's doing fine on a cold windowsill.:devil:

I put in a creeping fig (ordinary variegated F Pumila) more recently, and that's doing fine, but F benjamina will drop it's leaves at the first excuse- even moving from one tank to another. The frogs are doing fine, though.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> The ficus was a variety of F benjamina called 'Kinky' (I kid you not!:lol2 I expected it to drop a few leaves but it lost the lot, so I've hoiked it out. Annoyingly, the partner has one we got at the same time that's doing fine on a cold windowsill.:devil:
> 
> I put in a creeping fig (ordinary variegated F Pumila) more recently, and that's doing fine, but F benjamina will drop it's leaves at the first excuse- even moving from one tank to another. The frogs are doing fine, though.


 ha mate i can't beleive kinky wont grow for you:lol2: mate is this a mini plant i know benjamina as a large plant. 
Glad to hear the frogs are thriving,ha ya gotta breed these for us dude!!!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

likin the woodland look goin on there :2thumb: (image 8 innit?) any updated pics to follow?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

s6t6nic6l said:


> likin the woodland look goin on there :2thumb: (image 8 innit?) any updated pics to follow?


I'll try and get some sorted.


----------

